# Rum...



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes, rum! I know this is probably a well covered topic, but I wondering if any one here has tried the 8 year old Angostura rum (Click here...)? I currently drink Myers Planter's Punch, but fancy trying this... and seeing as all my rum ends up with Angostura bitters in it, I figured it might be worth trying the rum too?

Haha! I feel a Rhumtini a-comin'! :al

Lumpy.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I have never tried that one, I usually drink the more commonly available rums, I love the Bacardi Añejo and the 8 years reserve. Brugal dark (Dominican) is one of the best rums to pair up with coke and lime, (that drink is called a Cuba Libre) I can't remember the name right now of the Venezuelan rum that I have tried a couple of times and it is also very good. But my fav is Habana Club Añejo. Very complex and tasty IMO.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I have never tried that particular brand...but...

If I might offer a suggestion...and I don't know if they sell it in the UK...
Get you some Captain Morgan Private Stock...it's a medium colored rum that is so smooth and flavorful it is truly amazing...goes great in a Pepsi Cola...Or just for drinking straight or on the rocks.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

OK, the only Morgans rum's that are readily available are the dark and spiced varieties... My usual rums are any Appleton's, Mountgay, Myers, Havana Club 7/3 (Brugal in a Cuba Libre? It's a CUBA libre!), Brugal (Got it as a present for Xmas... like it on the rocks with a squeeze of lime) and this dirty, cheap, nasty dark rum called Lambardi's that I can't find anywhere except the bottle we got left at work.


----------

